# Florida



## Feemania618

My wife and I are off the last week of the year.  We'd like to go down to Florida, anywhere really, for a few days.  I heard that it is prime season there during this time but if anyone has anything left over I'd like hear about it.  Thanks.


----------



## vacationhopeful

Have a studio at Wyndham Sea Gardens for 4 night starting Dec 1st. 

$325.

This size studio most likely is on the beach side of A1A ... leave the patio door open and listen to the surf hitting the sand. Smell the salt water. 

PM if interested.


----------



## Feemania618

*Thanks everybody*

Thanks everybody for sending me offers.  Since our situation is becoming clearer let me state our preferences.  We need a 2BR in the Orlando area or very nearby in order to visit family in Tampa during our stay.  Our optimal start date is Dec. 26th.  Again thanks to everyone who responded. My apologies for not being clearer.


----------



## rapmarks

have you checked into Inn at Little Harbor in Ruskin, it is closer to Tampa


----------



## Feemania618

I want to visit my family....Not be around them....lol


----------



## ronandjoan

Not much available Christmas week - but there was just 2 weeks ago!  from Platinum Interchange for just $149/week

right now they have the following rentals available at Magic Tree - (a resort we really like, see our review) but Christmas week is gone

but you can't beat these prices

see their RENTALS: Hot Weeks

12/06/15	12/13/15	2BD/6	$149.00


12/12/15	12/19/15	2BD/6	$149.00

they do have Christmas week unit but only a 1 BD


Are you an RCI member?
this is the latest 2 BD I could find in December
Westgate Vacation Villas (#089
							6 

2 Bedrooms	8 (6)	Full	Fri 18-Dec-2015	Fri 25-Dec-2015	Exchange Fee - OR - USD 485.99


----------



## Feemania618

Thanks ronandjoan.  No we are not members.


----------



## Lucy744

I have a 2 bed unit available in the beautiful Orange Lake Resort in Kissimmee! Email me for more details - Lucy.tardrew@mac.com


----------



## silentg

Feemania618 said:


> I want to visit my family....Not be around them....lol



Did you find a place?


----------



## Feemania618

No, not yet.


----------



## Feemania618

Still looking.  Dec. 25-30 is the preferred target.


----------



## am1

I have Ocean Walk, Star Island and Royal Vista.   

Please let me know if any of these interest you.


----------



## pedro47

Feemania618 said:


> Thanks ronandjoan.  No we are not members.



Do you belong to II? They have Getaway Specials; Check Heroes Vacation Club for Families (they are an arm of RCI) and Gov.Arm.com.


----------



## travelplanner75

Have you found anything yet?


----------



## rapmarks

someone was advertising a five nighter at that time period at Via roma on Bradenton Beach


----------

